# Tinting (darkness) query



## cooldude123 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello,

So the legal limit for tint darkness is 30%. However, a huge proportion of vehicles here are tinted 50%+. 

I just bought a car and was planning on tinting it soon. I was wondering if tinting it to 70% darkness (side windows, and back windshield) will result in problems or fines? Does anyone have any experience in this?

Thank you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

cooldude123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So the legal limit for tint darkness is 30%. However, a huge proportion of vehicles here are tinted 50%+.
> 
> ...


Hi,
We have 40% on our side windows and I would not like to go any darker - as it would be dangerous at night.
Nationals can take tint cars to whatever level they like - expats need to be more careful.
If the car is registered to a lady - then you can normally tint a bit more, for privacy reasons. One if our cars is three years old and it passed its last RTA test with 40% tints - but it is registered in my wife's name.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The legal tint limit for EVERYONE is 30% - to go darker, even nationals are supposed to obtain permission from the traffic authority.

Dark tinting is very dangerous. I've seen people with windows so dark that they've had to stick their head out the window at night as they can't see. Tinting of any sort on the front windscreen is not allowed.

The penalty for exceeding the legal limit is a 500 dhs fine and 30 day impounding of the vehicle.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its not as if Dubai needs any more blind, dangerous drivers is it ?

I never understand people who tint windows and think they can see out just as well when they plainly cannot.

Ever heard of sunglasses ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its not as if Dubai needs any more blind, dangerous drivers is it ?
> 
> I never understand people who tint windows and think they can see out just as well when they plainly cannot.
> 
> Ever heard of sunglasses ?


And the reflective tints? Across the front windscreens as well? Those should be illegal full stop. When the sun hits it, it's just one big mirror and blinds you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> And the reflective tints? Across the front windscreens as well? Those should be illegal full stop. When the sun hits it, it's just one big mirror and blinds you.


What does the selfish driver care? "I'm alight Jamal" is the motto here.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I think 50% is legal now, but as it's only 30% in Oman I've limited mine to 30%.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

To me this reads ... Dear internet, I know the rules but please tell me I can break them. Yours, wellhungstudmiffin69

You know the legal limit is 30%, it's your gamble with your money if you want to push the rules. Likewise, you know the speed limit is 100kph on SZR and the cameras go off at 120, why not try and push your luck and drive at 140?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's the same mindset as belonged to the new Patrol behind me last night coming back from Abu Dhabi.

Massive accident around the Ghantoot area left the traffic crawling for a hour and as soon as it started to clear up, what did the Patrol do (white one, of course)?

It started flashing and tailgating and pushing people out its way and darting around cars and dangerously cutting off people. 

Do you think it ever occurred to the driver that the likely reason for the accident was another idiot like him?

I'm tempted to say no, but the sad reality is that it probably did but he didn't care.





The Rascal said:


> What does the selfish driver care? "I'm alight Jamal" is the motto here.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> I'm tempted to say no, but the sad reality is that it probably did but he didn't care.


You don't understand - he is a safe and expert driver and nothing will happen to him/ he will not cause anything because of his ninja driving skills  

OP, I think you should go for 100%. At 70% is it clear that you don't care about using the mirrors etc. Why not go all the way


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Anyone who crashes, then it is His will

As for mirrored tints, highly illegal unless some very high up wasta. However, local youth will get them put on their cars for the weekend or so and then take them off before they get nicked.

Good business for all they side of the road, tint shops in Satwa etc.


----------

